# Renting a Car without a credit card



## DaddyDean (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi there,

Moved out here a week ago and I need to rent a car, but left the credit card at home and put them in the wife's name. Is there anywhere anybody knows that will rent me a car without a credit card? Getting fed up with taxis already after waiting 35 minutes for one from the palm the other morning.. late for work on the first week = not good.

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You can always try and put some extra cash "deposit" with the car company? Its not as if they can charge the credit card above a certain limit in any case. 
About the taxis, I hope you know that you can order them over the phone.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

DaddyDean said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Moved out here a week ago and I need to rent a car, but left the credit card at home and put them in the wife's name. Is there anywhere anybody knows that will rent me a car without a credit card? Getting fed up with taxis already after waiting 35 minutes for one from the palm the other morning.. late for work on the first week = not good.
> 
> Thanks


Do you have a debit card? Belhasa gave me a car with a debit card. If you need the info, PM me.


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Typically it's credit card
Or passport .


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

If you are non resident it will be very difficult without CC. You will require IDP also.

Once get residency stamped and local driving license there are plenty of options without cc, check first with your employer. I got a pretty decent deal without any kind of deposit or card, just paying month by month in advance with cash


----------

